# Naruto 584 Discussion Thread



## Klue (Apr 18, 2012)

Discuss away! 
As a reminder, there should be no agonizing about the lack of chapter. --DN



			
				Hiroshi said:
			
		

> Some things you should keep in mind before posting:
> 
> 1. Don't post if you can't keep on-topic.
> 2. Don't post if you're going to flame others.
> ...


 


FitzChivalry said:


> Let's hope there will come a time when people will stop asking if Raws are out when there are no new threads to dicuss the release of the latest chapter, therefore _meaning_ that there _is_ no new Raw out. This widespread density kills a piece of me off weekly.
> 
> It's like asking if there's an earthquake occuring while everything around you isn't shaking. Or better yet, like an annoying kid in the backseat of his parents car asking over and over if they're there yet, despite the fact that they're driving full speed on the highway. Cut down on the agony spamming, simply look in the main Konoha Telegrams section, check the spoiler thread where the Raw links are always posted, or if the Raw's been out for some time, see if new threads have been made and you people will have your answer. If nothing's posted, then there obviously isn't a released Raw chapter yet. For Christ's sake.


----------



## vered (Apr 18, 2012)

should be a good chapter with some important oro related info.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 18, 2012)

Ninja'd. I'll work out how you do this eventually, Klue. 

We learn how Orochimaru replaced the role of Kabuto's mother.


----------



## Helios (Apr 18, 2012)

How come there wont be a chapter for so long?


----------



## Kuromaku (Apr 18, 2012)

Orochimaru takes Kabuto under his wing, with the blank slate that he was becoming more and more influenced by the former's malice over time.  Kabuto's flashback ends as he reiterates his desire to surpass Orochimaru while acknowledging his influence.

Hopefully then the plot might actually go somewhere.


----------



## Klue (Apr 18, 2012)

Helios said:


> How come there wont be a chapter for so long?



Golden Week.

We usually don't receive a chapter for two weeks. But at the end of the second week, we could receive spoilers - about four or five days before the chapter is expected to come out on May 9th.


----------



## Klue (Apr 18, 2012)

Flashback continues, ends, and finally, Izanami.


----------



## Glutamminajr (Apr 18, 2012)

I predict some other good information about the past such the experiments of Oro and other dirty secrets of Danzo...


----------



## Jizznificent (Apr 18, 2012)

but i need my weekly naruto fix! 

nah jk . but it still sucks. 

i predict half the chapter will be used to finish off the flasback and kabuto vs itachi + sasuke will carry on for the next half. we may even start getting the gist of what izanami does by the end of the chapter, and a full explanation will be introduced the chapter after that.


----------



## Kiss (Apr 18, 2012)

I predict further flashbacks + more Oro background + perhaps Sasori making an appearance.


----------



## Iruel (Apr 18, 2012)

Sasori no danna or gtfo!


----------



## cell47 (Apr 18, 2012)

Klue said:


> Come to think of it, you're definitely right. I was confused because Kishi usually takes a break around this time. On two occasions, I remember sitting through a two week layoff, but sometimes, we'll have a week off, a chapter, then another week without.
> 
> Let's just hope he doesn't take a break, eh!



Ohana confirmed otherwise on 2ch, the next issue of JUMP is the number 23 that will be released on May 7th in Japan which means that the next chapter scan will be released on May 2nd :


23号　恋染紅葉巻頭
マジコ　C
黒子　C
*5/7 発売　発売日に注意！*


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 18, 2012)

End of the flashback. Start of Izanami.


----------



## Tyrannos (Apr 18, 2012)

*Chapter 584 Prediction:*   The Days of Akatsuki

Under Orochimaru's tutelage, Kabuto excelled as a medic ninja.   Root learns of the Akatsuki and Orochimaru has Kabuto infilrate it and pretend to be Sasori's spy in order to learn his secret of immortality.

While acting as Sasori's spy, he was used to destroy the Eddy (Uzumaki) Village, and Kabuto stumbles on one of the Uzumaki's secret jutsu that allowed Orochimaru to create the Forbidden Seal and the ability to extend his life.  But the Sandaime learned of this and rejected him becoming the Yondaime Hokage.

Angry, Orochimaru left the village and vowed to destroy Konoha, then joined the Akatsuki in hopes to get Itachi's Sharingan.


----------



## Deadway (Apr 18, 2012)

*Chapter 584*
*The shadow the dwells*

Kabuto: You're..that man from the root!
Orochimaru: I see you remember me as well, good. Allow me to introduce myself.
My name is Orochimaru, one of the legendary sannin, student of the third hokage and....
Kabuto: ?
Orochimaru: Former member of the Akatsuki!
Kabuto: !!
*Kabuto flashback in a flashback*
Kabuto's spying on the some sand shinobi when Hiruko appears.
Kabuto: That outfit!? The one lord Danzo warned us about!
Hiruko: ....
Sand shinobi: What is it lord Sasori?
Hiruko: I thought you said you weren't followed.
Kabuto:!
Sand shinobi: Wha-what? Impossible?
_Hiruko impales the sand shinobi with Hiruko's tail._
Kabuto: Shit, this is bad he knows I'm here!
_As Kabuto starts running but a tail impales him from the sand_
Kabuto: Urgh....
_Hikruko approaches_
Kabuto: Why....would you kill your spy....
Hiruko: Because I just found a replacement. 
Kabuto: !?
Hiruko: A spy clumsy enough to allow spectators isn't a good spy, let a lone a good shinobi. You though, if I hadn't known this place my entire life, I wouldn't have even spotted you.
_Kabuto starts collapsing from the poison_
_As his eyes are almost shut, you can see Sasori come out of Hiruko, but he cannot see his face._
Sasori: This is the antidote to my poison, I've added a little something extra to it..let's just say, from this day forward, you will be my spy.
*flashback in a flashback ends*
Kabuto: What do you want with me.
Orochimaru: You want a purpose, you want a person to look after you like your mother did, well, I can use your medical ninjutsu to my advantage and you can use me for yours. Or would you rather continue spying for Sasori.
Kabuto: ! What...
Orochimaru: Ahh...I see, you don't even know.
Kabuto: Very well, I accept.
_Scene switches to Orochimaru's hideout, which is in the leaf._
Orochimaru: You'll need this if you want to roam around here.
_Orochimaru gives him a leaf headband._
Kabuto: Thank you.
Kabuto: ?
Kabuto see's a wall full of photos of the Akatsuki, more like a family tree.
Kabuto: This....with all this information...how...Danzo would be proud if --
Orochimaru: No one knows about this. Not even Danzo.
Kabuto: But why? Our mission was to report any activity that could endanger the leaf, that includes this organization...
Orochiamru: I don't work for Danzo anymore, I have my own goals.
Kabuto: Then...why do you have this.
Orochimaru: As you can see, I was a member of this organization not only to spy on them, but to eliminate them. 
Orochimaru: I was partnered with the man who was controlling you, Sasori of the red sand.
Orochimaru: After getting intel on many members*picture shows Deidara,Hidan,Kakuzu,Kisame,Konan,Zetsu,Pain* There was one that struck me as the most interesting.
_Orochimaru starts to point at Itachi, however, he continues one picture above, to Tobi_
Kabuto: And...who is that? his face is covered.
Orochimaru: Exactly, and beneath that mask, holds the dangerous truth this world has to offer, beneath that mask holds the power that can change everything..beneath that mask..
_Orochimaru takes a sheet off some wall,_ there lies multiple sharingan and two pairs of the rinnegan.
Orochimaru: Is immortality!
*Chapter end. *


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Apr 18, 2012)

Hopefully we will get some info on ROOT operations, maybe something about Shisui's entrance to ROOT, connections with Tobi, Bloody Mist...

All of this can take even 100 of chapters, I won't mind.


----------



## Addy (Apr 18, 2012)

we may see oro and kabuto finding karin and maybe see some experiments.


----------



## KLNTIME (Apr 18, 2012)

Yeh give me some more background but give me some action and fight panels to break some of this up too...


----------



## AoshiKun (Apr 18, 2012)

A lot of Orochimaru info and flashbacks about Sasori. The last flashback chapter we're gona get before the fight gets real.


----------



## Fortune Teller (Apr 19, 2012)

There is no mother. Kabuto has already fallen into izanami.


----------



## Jad (Apr 19, 2012)

It was either a Day-dream or a dream-dream. Don't tell me why, but I got off Naruto-forums, and I guess I had the manga in my head before I slept.

The dream went like this: All the Kages were battered and beaten up, some of them lying on the ground, and Tsuande head turned behind her. No Idea why. It was like half a page of her head all serious like and it said, "We need Rock Lee". And the Teleportation team brought Rock Lee to the scene and she was like "We need you to go 8 Gates". He answered, "Why not Gai?". She said because they need him fighting Tobi. So he says "Alright". She said she would heal him after the 8 Gates, so he goes 8 Gates and blitzes Madara enough for the 5 Kages to capitalize.

When is Rock Lee going to enter the manga already >____________>........?


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 19, 2012)

Jad said:


> It was either a Day-dream or a dream-dream. Don't tell me why, but I got off Naruto-forums, and I guess I had the manga in my head before I slept.
> 
> The dream went like this: All the Kages were battered and beaten up, some of them lying on the ground, and Tsuande head turned behind her. No Idea why. It was like half a page of her head all serious like and it said, "We need Rock Lee". And the Teleportation team brought Rock Lee to the scene and she was like "We need you to go 8 Gates". He answered, "Why not Gai?". She said because they need him fighting Tobi. So he says "Alright". She said she would heal him after the 8 Gates, so he goes 8 Gates and blitzes Madara enough for the 5 Kages to capitalize.
> 
> When is Rock Lee going to enter the manga already >____________>........?


That's probably an allegory for the good fighting the demon inside of you.

Anyone else here think that the rookies might split up and one group go to Naruto while the other group go to the kages?


----------



## AbnormallyNormal (Apr 20, 2012)

More flashbacks for Kabuto clearly will happen. His time with Orochimaru at least initially, possibly covering relations involving Sasori and some other interesting Akatsuki info's from the past... showing Kabuto's development as a ninja and turn into being amoral


----------



## Klue (Apr 20, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> That's probably an allegory for the good fighting the demon inside of you.
> 
> Anyone else here think that the rookies might split up and one group go to Naruto while the other group go to the kages?



Umm, no.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 20, 2012)

Klue said:


> Umm, no.


Well maybe they will hear about the kages being hard-put-to from HQ and split up.


----------



## Mateush (Apr 21, 2012)

Kabuto: Now you know about my story, because of that I'll take over u, kukuku.
Itachi: !!! (It seems Izanami doesn't work on him)
Sasuke: Nii-san! What's wrong? 
Itachi: Seems I underestimated you... What'll I do?
Kabuto: Be my dog again, kukuku.
Neji: Don't worry... Just stay back and watch me.
Kabuto: !!!
Neji brings out his own version of Rasengan that spins all cells inside the body.
Itachi: Oh, seems I underestimated the byakugan as well... I think Uchiha's time is over now.

Kabuto owned by Neji.


----------



## Klue (Apr 21, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Well maybe they will hear about the kages being hard-put-to from HQ and split up.



Kages can't take Madara, send in the Konoha 11.


How about, no.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 21, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> That's probably an allegory for the good fighting the demon inside of you.
> 
> Anyone else here think that the rookies might split up and one group go to Naruto while the other group go to the kages?



what can they do if that is the case i think they will just be used as a audience to see naruto fight. and possibly them take on some more zetsus. nothing more i think

next chapter more of kabuto history is revealed. we see more of oro and he kabuto experimenting on people.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 21, 2012)

Klue said:


> Kages can't take Madara, send in the Konoha 11.


Glad to see you're coming around to my side. 


[sp]





> How about, no.


Oh who am I kidding? You probably ignore everything I say anyway. [/sp]


----------



## Panther (Apr 21, 2012)

this chapter wil probably be another flashback chapter. starting with oro and kabuto from where they left last week and probably showing us how kabuto got to be sasoris spy and in the last page of the chapter we see the uchiha bros again indicating that the flashbacks hopefuly are finaly over and return to the actual fight !


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 21, 2012)

NamikazE UzumakI NarutO said:


> this chapter wil probably be another flashback chapter. starting with oro and kabuto from where they left last week and probably showing us how kabuto got to be sasoris spy and in the last page of the chapter we see the uchiha bros again indicating that the flashbacks hopefuly are finaly over and return to the actual fight !


Actually that's exactly what I expect to happen. I'm happy to see someone else around here thinking almost exactly how I do.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Apr 22, 2012)

The flashback ends but showing us the things Kabuto learned from Orochimaru and everything that pertains it. Most likely a cameo from Sasori too.

I really hope we get color pages soon. I wanna see Kabuto's dragon Sage Mode in colors rather than wait for it to show up in a volume cover.


----------



## forkandspoon (Apr 22, 2012)

We are going to get more flash backs... we will get the most important one for anyone paying attention....

If Kabuto is a bad guy....

WHY THE HELL DID HE SAVE HINATA'S LIFE IN PART 1?

Oro and Danzou were responsible for sending Kabuto's "Mother" to the rock village where Kabuto was forced to kill her...  This explains why Oro was always suspicious of Kabuto in part 1... I wouldn't be surprised if Kabuto ends up being Itachi v 2.0.

Followed Oro, killed Kimmamaro to stop him from getting a strong body.

"Treated" Oro, who seemed to be in a weakened state and "killed" by Sasuke.

Absorbed Oro to increase his own strength/ability.

Gave Akatsuki information to Konoha. 

Teamed up with Tobi to get access to Sasuke (who's new focus was to destroy Konoha)

He's done a lot of things that protected Konoha in a way...

A lot of people are hating the flash back, and I can understand why. There's a lot of big fights going on that we would all rather see... but these flashbacks are going to end up being very important plot wise and I'm expecting them to go on for at least 2 more weeks.


----------



## Whirlpool (Apr 22, 2012)

We have to wait an extra week to see another Kabuto flashback?

I can wait


----------



## Ghost (Apr 22, 2012)

Whirlpool said:


> We have to wait an extra week to see another Kabuto flashback?
> 
> I can wait



If I were Kabuto, I'd be greatly offended. But I'm not. 






Anyways, I predict Sasori and more Oro.


----------



## eyeknockout (Apr 22, 2012)

chapter "find the itachi"

next chapter we get more flashbacks of kabuto, but because of izanami we see itachi hidden somewhere in every panel, all throughout kabuto's life story. kabuto begins to go crazy wondering if itachi was really with him for every step of his life. itachi says "don't you remember kabuto? I am the one who taught you how to spy"


----------



## hitokugutsu (Apr 22, 2012)

Next chapter better have some Sasori in it


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Apr 22, 2012)

Naruto finally turns the switch 'on' and with the final step in his plan set in motion, he leaves the battlefield, his speed unmatched. He meets up with his friend he met at 7 years old, when they plotted to kill all of Konoha and beyond, and set things into motion. Naruto, having fulfilled his part of the promise of controlling Kyuubi and gaining the trust of the Alliance; His friend, unnamed as of now, a red head with fierce eyes, has gained an army of 70,000 at his back. 

They march on Konoha.

Some time later, by the end of the chapter, a panicking scout hurries back to the Alliance generals and reports that Konoha is in smoking ruins, with the heads of every villager mounted on pikes near the road leading out of the town. Last panel cues in on Naruto's smirk.

"The clan will be reborn in the blood of innocents."


----------



## Ginkurage (Apr 23, 2012)

No chapter this week and the new episode is filler, great. 

When the chapter is up I'm expecting more of Kabuto's flashback. Hopefully we will see some Sasori.


----------



## Klue (Apr 23, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> Naruto finally turns the switch 'on' and with the final step in his plan set in motion, he leaves the battlefield, his speed unmatched. He meets up with his friend he met at 7 years old, when they plotted to kill all of Konoha and beyond, and set things into motion. Naruto, having fulfilled his part of the promise of controlling Kyuubi and gaining the trust of the Alliance; His friend, unnamed as of now, a red head with fierce eyes, has gained an army of 70,000 at his back.
> 
> They march on Konoha.
> 
> ...



ROTFL! Epic!!


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 23, 2012)

I predict something important about Orochimaru's plans being revealed next chapter...i hope


----------



## Shattering (Apr 23, 2012)

I predict Sasuke doing nothing, kabuto flashbacks... sasuke doing nothing again, Itachi looking like a boss and probably Sasuke doing nothing... but I'm not sure  .


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 23, 2012)

Flashback torture continues.


----------



## Klue (Apr 23, 2012)

More flashback, then Izanami. Chapter after, we'll find out what it does. Can't wait! Only nine more days to go.


----------



## dream (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm predicting that Kabuto pulls out something impressive before Itachi uses Izanami.


----------



## eyeknockout (Apr 23, 2012)

i predict the juubi's revival and itachi becomes another destined child. naruto, itachi, minato, nagato are all summoned into 1 area by rikudo sennins trap card made to protect the world. all the destined children team up together alongside nagato technique CT they create a new planet where most of the narutoverse is forced to escape to. tobi, madara and controlled bijuu rule over the ninjas left behind, we get a "save the fodders" arc where they try to save the world by being spies and having minato teleport them in and out of the planets. itachi uses his crows eyes and nagato uses his shared vision to peek on the state of the world. The 4 children of phophecy make a plan and set foot in the narutoverse after a 3 year time skip (they could have soloed already, but more naruto manga the better). we see character development and the 4 destined children have made their own kage system. itachi is the kage of the darkness, minato the kage of light, naruto the kage of energy, nagato the kage of spirituality. they use their trained army and cheerleader sasuke to defeat the enemies.

yes, this is all in 1 chapter


----------



## Hero (Apr 24, 2012)

Fuck this dumb ass golden week.

I predict for 585: There will be no Tsunade. Mei will get no panel time


----------



## dream (Apr 24, 2012)

eyeknockout said:


> i predict the juubi's revival and itachi becomes another destined child. naruto, itachi, minato, nagato are all summoned into 1 area by rikudo sennins trap card made to protect the world. all the destined children team up together alongside nagato technique CT they create a new planet where most of the narutoverse is forced to escape to. tobi, madara and controlled bijuu rule over the ninjas left behind, we get a "save the fodders" arc where they try to save the world by being spies and having minato teleport them in and out of the planets. itachi uses his crows eyes and nagato uses his shared vision to peek on the state of the world. The 4 children of phophecy make a plan and set foot in the narutoverse after a 3 year time skip (they could have soloed already, but more naruto manga the better). we see character development and the 4 destined children have made their own kage system. itachi is the kage of the darkness, minato the kage of light, naruto the kage of energy, nagato the kage of spirituality. they use their trained army and cheerleader sasuke to defeat the enemies.
> 
> yes, this is all in 1 chapter



I could live with this.


----------



## auem (Apr 24, 2012)

i predict another chapter of flashback...how oro implanted kabuto on sasori and made it so that sasori in turn send kabuto to him as a spy....

i also half predict Evil giving us early spoiler..


----------



## efmp1987 (Apr 24, 2012)

Title: Doesnt give a shit.


*Spoiler*: __ 



*scene is about Kabuto and mother. Mother is dying... then everything goes hazy... (like when tsukoyumi is broken)

Kabuto: ...
*while Kabuto was dozing off and dreaming about his past for 2 chapters (or around 9 minutes in narutoverse time), Itachi has already figured how to stop ET and pierces Kabuto with totsuka.

Kabuto: I was still showing flashbacks... you...
Itachi: my fans doesnt give a shit. They are impatient...
Kabuto: Itachi... Im sorry.
Itachi: this is the, you know... you will be sealed shortly, any last words?
Kabuto: I wa...
Itachi: my fans doesnt give a shit, I will seal you now. They are impatient.
*kabuto is sealed without having spoken the 4th letter of his sentence or possibly, essay.

*scene changes to Madara and the 5 kages
*while Madara wwas about to smash the kages into smithereens his vision becomes blurry...
Madara: ... this is... Gods... sword... Your fans doesnt give a shit, they are impatient.
Itachi: yes. so in you go. 
*5 kages cheer Itachi on

Itachi: I dont give a shit.

*scene changes to Naruto gang vs Tobi
*chapter ends


----------



## Ghost (Apr 24, 2012)

eyeknockout said:


> i predict the juubi's revival and itachi becomes another destined child. naruto, itachi, minato, nagato are all summoned into 1 area by rikudo sennins trap card made to protect the world. all the destined children team up together alongside nagato technique CT they create a new planet where most of the narutoverse is forced to escape to. tobi, madara and controlled bijuu rule over the ninjas left behind, we get a "save the fodders" arc where they try to save the world by being spies and having minato teleport them in and out of the planets. itachi uses his crows eyes and nagato uses his shared vision to peek on the state of the world. The 4 children of phophecy make a plan and set foot in the narutoverse after a 3 year time skip (they could have soloed already, but more naruto manga the better). we see character development and the 4 destined children have made their own kage system. itachi is the kage of the darkness, minato the kage of light, naruto the kage of energy, nagato the kage of spirituality. they use their trained army and cheerleader sasuke to defeat the enemies.
> 
> yes, this is all in 1 chapter



I wouldn't complain.


----------



## Jakeirako (Apr 24, 2012)

More flashback galore and then on the very last panel we get a glimpse of Izanami.


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 25, 2012)

I forgot there was no chapter this week.

Hopefully the flashback finishes up so we can move on.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 25, 2012)

Skywalker said:


> I forgot there was no chapter this week.


If we're lucky we'll get a chinese scan.



> Hopefully the flashback finishes up so we can move on.


It's possible that it will end at the end of this chapter although I'm of the opinion that it won't be for another chapter at least.


----------



## santanico (Apr 25, 2012)

^My dream come true


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 25, 2012)

Oro explains why Kabuto is important to him
Out of the flashback, Kabuto gets a headache and collapses
Sasuke notices Itachi, asks what he is doing
Itachi say just wait
Kabuto finishes story with him becoming a follower of Orochimaru

The reactions in this thread are:
Why didn't Kabuto mention Sasori?
What exactly is Izanami?


----------



## aifa (Apr 25, 2012)

Mateush said:


> Kabuto: Now you know about my story, because of that I'll take over u, kukuku.
> Itachi: !!! (It seems Izanami doesn't work on him)
> Sasuke: Nii-san! What's wrong?
> Itachi: Seems I underestimated you... What'll I do?
> ...



This is the most likely to happen! Neji FTW!


----------



## Distracted (Apr 25, 2012)

People really need to be less graphic with the joke homoerotic postings.


----------



## UchihaSage (Apr 25, 2012)

I predict that Tsunade will appear and Kabuto will fall in love with her.


----------



## Chuck (Apr 25, 2012)

more of Orochimaru popping out of random places 

and the flashback continues


----------



## Chibason (Apr 25, 2012)

Kabuto finishes his flashback and begins his final super technique...


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 25, 2012)

Chibason said:


> Kabuto finishes his flashback and begins his final super technique...


i think that its too early to finish the flashback...if Orochimaru doesnt come back, it will be most likely the last opportunity to discover how much he knew.

I know that many want this fight to be over, but think of the possibilities, how much kabuto might have known about orochimaru's research?

the lack of explanation about Orochimaru's stuff makes me irritated, i wanna know :x


----------



## Klue (Apr 25, 2012)

Flashback, flashback, flashback.

Sasori will appear in Kabuto's flashback.


----------



## CopyNinja93 (Apr 25, 2012)

I expect to see Sasori appear at some stage. Kabuto getting his mission during the Chunnin Exams and just generally how he worshiped Orochimaru. Then maybe some stuff about when they were training Sasuke. Basically, just more flashbacks but I do think that this will be the last flashback chapter.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 25, 2012)

more flashbacks maybe sasori, maybe other stuff. wonder how much flashback is actually left hope one more chapter but doubt it.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Apr 26, 2012)

i predict that the flashback will end at the end of the chapter.

chapter will feature sasori
chapter will feature 3rd kazekage
chapter will feature some itachi
chapter will feature some sasuke


----------



## Summers (Apr 26, 2012)

God damn we need a chapter, looking at KL right now its no wonder we need a chapter every week. Its so.....

Does anyone know if there is a history of Kishi making good chapters after a break?

If not I predict flahsbacks and something interesting to keep us going, cause last chapter Oro and Danzo popped up and that was good.


----------



## Klue (Apr 26, 2012)

A good chapter, at a minimum, would see the end to Kabuto's flashback.

Izanami, with explanation, would be ideal.


----------



## JPongo (Apr 26, 2012)

Flashback completion followed by Izanami activation.

Of course, the next chapter after that will be Kabuto's 'that jutsu' that will get rid of Itachi and Sasuke's EMS unfolds.


----------



## Summers (Apr 26, 2012)

Hero said:


> Fuck this dumb ass golden week.
> 
> I predict for 585: There will be no Tsunade. Mei will get no panel time



Well that's for sure. Too bad, as people love talking about her; Or poking her fans.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 26, 2012)

Message from Ohana:

雑誌の2週間の休暇


----------



## UchihaSage (Apr 26, 2012)

Ohana said the next chapter is coming 2 weeks later
She also asked for a back rub


----------



## Chuck (Apr 26, 2012)

we find out Izanami was activated the moment Itachi walked through the hole in the wall


----------



## Jeαnne (Apr 26, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Message from Ohana:
> 
> 雑誌の2週間の休暇


no chapter next week so? >.>


----------



## Klue (Apr 26, 2012)

Screw what I said before. Not interested in seeing Izanami anymore. Let's see the Kages and Madara finish their little game.


----------



## Shattering (Apr 26, 2012)

Jeαnne said:


> no chapter next week so? >.>



That thing cant be more fake.


----------



## Chuck (Apr 26, 2012)

Klue said:


> Screw what I said before. Not interested in seeing Izanami anymore. Let's see the Kages and Madara finish their little game.



i second this ^

though the game may have already been over


----------



## Tony Lou (Apr 26, 2012)

I figure that all we'll see when the story returns to Madara vs kages, are the results of a lot  of off-screen action.

Obviously, Madara standing in a mighty pose while all kages are worn out and beaten after fighting his clones.


----------



## Addy (Apr 26, 2012)

just replace sasuke with itachi and danzo with kabuto and you got this


----------



## hitokugutsu (Apr 26, 2012)

Addy said:


> just replace sasuke with itachi and danzo with kabuto and you got this



Replace Sasuke with Itachi and Danzo with Nagato/Orochimaru/Jiraya and it would still be accurate  


Also I expect at least half the chapter dedicated to Sasori.


----------



## eyeknockout (Apr 26, 2012)

madara throws yasaka at the 5 kages hearts, they go flying in the air, then suddenly stop and begin to turn into itachi.

kabuto: what's going on? 

itachi: my izanami allows the control of a single entity to the point where for them illusion becomes a reality, but if i use tsukiyomi and izanami simultaneously, i can bring out the entire world of illusion to the pure world and make everything a reality. zetsu may be the land, madara may be the ultimate rikudou and you may be a dragon, but I AM THE ENTIRE PLANET


----------



## BringerOfCarnage (Apr 27, 2012)

Scene switched to Madara vs Kages.

Madara clones bitchslap Kages, then they go Susano'o.
Madara: I told you, didn't I? You are weak and pathetic!
Tsunade: Damn it! Enough with your condescension! We have the Will to fight and protect our loved ones, that's why we'll never give up.
A: That's right!
Onoki: Your ideals are skewed! Let us show him the true power of the 5 kages.
Madara: Okay, it's been 24 chapters. It's  not funny anymore 
Madara drops a meteor and flattens the kages.


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 27, 2012)

ohana posted a spoiler. Im using my phone right now, i cant copy/past it. Someone go to the 2ch thread


----------



## Tengu (Apr 27, 2012)

Here's goolge trans:
Story
Orochi and Kabuto talk of the circle.

It was aimed at the mother helmet, helmet was too know from Arekore
Danzou was targeted to life

The mother says, and helmet and did not know why.
Mother, I've been getting pictures from the root growth of the helmet
That helmet, you will have a different face at all
Kabuto was not even able to recognize the raw look at the helmet.

Hope you understand something from it.


----------



## VlAzGuLn (Apr 27, 2012)

Yay  i expect early release now


----------



## Shattering (Apr 27, 2012)

Oh no!! dear god why!!! why you give us more flashbacks from Kabuto   where is my Itachi???


----------



## Garrod Ran (Apr 27, 2012)

Nice job Majin  

...... Worst chapter again??? ..Why do this to us


----------



## Chuck (Apr 27, 2012)

we find out Madara has been using Izanami this whole time too instead of his actual strength 





Addy said:


> just replace sasuke with itachi and danzo with kabuto and you got this





a spoiler indeed 





BringerOfCarnage said:


> Scene switched to Madara vs Kages.
> 
> Madara clones bitchslap Kages, then they go Susano'o.
> Madara: I told you, didn't I? You are weak and pathetic!
> ...



WoF no jutsu > Meteors


----------



## Mariko (Apr 27, 2012)

More flasbacks according to the spoiler...

No Izanami pwning Craputo, no Garuto pwning Tobi, no Madara pwning the kages, no Rock Lee's spring of youth...

Damn you kishi!


----------



## 1nkorus (Apr 27, 2012)

Early spoilers is cool.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 27, 2012)

so it is real?


----------



## 1nkorus (Apr 27, 2012)

Gabe said:


> so it is real?



Absolutely yes.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 27, 2012)

Sounds like another boring chapter.


----------



## auem (Apr 27, 2012)

good i checked this thread....spoiler thread is locked,i could have missed it..thanks lu sama..

as expected,a totally flashback chap....but it also ensure that kabuto's story is ending here once and for all...he lasted more than 550 chaps...i don't think even kishi had such a long plan for him originally.....


----------



## vered (Apr 27, 2012)

early spoiler?nice

maybe there is something about izanami changing the  memory or kabutos past.rewriting his past?


----------



## auem (Apr 27, 2012)

vered said:


> maybe there is something about izanami changing the  memory or kabutos past.rewriting his past?



really...!!

we need translation....


----------



## Gabe (Apr 27, 2012)

would be interesting if indeed his past memories were being changed by itachi. he would be like tsukishima from bleach


----------



## 1nkorus (Apr 27, 2012)

From Mangahelpers


> kabuto and orochimaru talk.
> they talk about kabuto's name and the helmet,and about nonou.
> danzo was targeted to life (?)
> the mother says and didn't know some things,they mention the helmet again.
> ...


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 27, 2012)

Slightly re-arranged ggl trans said:
			
		

> Story
> Orochi Maru and Kabuto talk .
> 
> It was aimed at the mother helmet, Kabuto was too know from Arekore
> ...


Kabuto was spying on or for root?


----------



## vered (Apr 27, 2012)

ok Shounensuki is translating the spoiler.


----------



## Corax (Apr 27, 2012)

> would be interesting if indeed his past memories were being changed by itachi. he would be like tsukishima from bleach


Well I think that his current flasback is real but after it izanami will change his past completely.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 27, 2012)

Root strikes again. I really should not be surprised by this by now.


----------



## vered (Apr 27, 2012)

from shounensuki similar to the trans above.:
i truly hope there is more than that.



> It's the story of Kabuto and Orochimaru
> 
> Mother was targeting Kabuto, because he knows too much.
> His life was targeted by Danzō
> ...


----------



## takL (Apr 27, 2012)

the story is about Kabuto and orochimaru. 

mother was after Kabuto as danzo planned to take kabutos life for his knowing too many things.

the reason mother couldnt recognise Kabuto is that 
although mother got picture(/s) of older Kabuto form Root, the face in the pic/pictures was/were totally different from kabutos that she couldnt tell real Kabuto as him.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 27, 2012)

Poor Kabuto. His mother didn't recognize him as she was dying because root fscked up.


----------



## vered (Apr 27, 2012)

there must be more to the chapter than just that.its too little to fill 17 pages.
i guess ohana skipped some things.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 27, 2012)

So if his mother was relying on pictures from root...
...and Danzou ordered someone from root to kill Kabuto...
...does that mean his mother tried to kill him?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 27, 2012)

Danzou wanted to kill Kabuto because he knew too much? That's dumb. He could've caught him any time and place that seal of his on him, just like did to his other Root members to keep him from talking.


----------



## auem (Apr 27, 2012)

what a fucked up thing...you don't recognize the guy you had seen in the past because you saw a different picture of him in recent photo...


----------



## Recal (Apr 27, 2012)

Moar Danzou, eh?

Sounds good to me. I'm sure the chapter will cover a lot more in greater detail.  The summary is rather sparse and that content wouldn't fill seventeen pages. I expect more Oro leering at Kabuto, and the conversation to go along the lines of: "Danzou's a bad guy, but I'm not. I'm telling you all this stuff, so I'm on your side. Your mother may not have remembered you, but I do. I never forget."


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 27, 2012)

Edward Newgate said:


> Danzou wanted to kill Kabuto because he knew too much? That's dumb. He could've caught him any time and place that seal of his on him, just like did to his other Root members to keep him from talking.


Kabuto spent too much time outside the village for that. Although I imagine that the thought had crossed Danzou's mind.


----------



## auem (Apr 27, 2012)

full spoiler just came in.....don't go away takL..!!..


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 27, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Kabuto spent too much time outside the village for that. Although I imagine that the thought had crossed Danzou's mind.


I bet the thought didn't cross Kishi's mind, tho 

It doesn't matter if he spent alot of time outside the village. The first thing he should've done is place a seal on him.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 27, 2012)

Looks like the chapter is called "Yakushi Kabuto". Oh dear.



			
				spr quik ggl trans said:
			
		

> All script from Ohana
> (Fri.) 2012/04/27 22:43:41.54 ID:: ohana ◆ IR7jauNn4E tZos2BRdP
> Kabuto Yakushi 584
> A Dangerous Meeting ...! !
> ...



So his mother was brainwashed. Root is disgusting.


----------



## vered (Apr 27, 2012)

ok there is actually much more going by the script.i think the whole flashback end this week.
the whole thing with oro and sasori and i think kimimaro is mentioned as well.


----------



## auem (Apr 27, 2012)

Edward Newgate said:


> I bet the thought didn't cross Kishi's mind, tho
> 
> It doesn't matter if he spent alot of time outside the village. The first thing he should've done is place a seal on him.



may be he had a seal placed on him by danzo....oro removed that....danzo perhaps feared that someone will still mind-fuck him inoichi style to get all the vital datas...

wow...when did google tran made so much sense....!!!


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 27, 2012)

So if Izanami isn't deleting Kabuto's past with Sasori, maybe the real twist for Kabuto has yet to come.




auem said:


> wow...when did google tran made so much sense....!!!


If you have time and rearrange the words and pick sensible alternatives, it can make quite a lot of sense. Unfortunately I don't have much time atm.


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 27, 2012)

> Kabuto Orochimaru began to hold hands



High-quality.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 27, 2012)

PikaCheeka said:


> High-quality.


My gaydar is already going off.





Edward Newgate said:


> I bet the thought didn't cross Kishi's mind, tho
> 
> It doesn't matter if he spent alot of time outside the village. The first thing he should've done is place a seal on him.


I was under the impression that Kabuto never spent any time in the village at all before going on his first mission.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 27, 2012)

Yes! Finally! I can leave the damn HoU. 



Rainbow Dash said:


> Looks like the chapter is called "Yakushi Kabuto". Oh dear.


Nooo, he's so dead.



> So his mother was brainwashed. Root is disgusting.



It just makes me further pissed off that Danzo is dead.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 27, 2012)

Oh Danzou.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 27, 2012)

Danzo should have been final villain, what a bitch. It would even be poetic, Naruto beating up the old system and establishing his new glorious one in its place. Perfect resolution. But no. Tobi is there instead. What can he even do to top this? Be Danzo?


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 27, 2012)

> I got the name even though it was just for me! It was supposed to be the mother figure not forget my parents no matter what! *It 's all different! ! I'm ... what on earth if ー! ! ?* Haahaahaa!


History rewriting aring I? 





Ch1p said:


> Danzo should have been final villain, what a bitch. It would even be poetic, Naruto beating up the old system and establishing his new glorious one in its place. Perfect resolution. But no. Tobi is there instead. What can he even do to top this? Be Danzo?


The Illuminati were behind the Elders and Danzou? BA DA BUM!


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 27, 2012)

vered said:


> ok there is actually much more going by the script.i think the whole flashback end this week.
> the whole thing with oro and sasori and i think kimimaro is mentioned as well.



You are correct the flashback ends. The final scenes are Kabuto injecting himself with 100% Oro after Sasuke took his body apart.
Also like you said it is explained that Oro send Kabuto to Sasori. 
And aside from Kimimaro, Jyuugo and Karin are mentioned as well. So far I couldn't find mention of Suigetsu, but the chances are good that he is mentioned as well.


I've got to say while I think it's a good decision in principle to show how ruthless and how thorough Danzou was with his plans, I honestly can't say I care for the timing. If this is Kabuto's death-flashback I fail to empathize with him. It would have been far better if we had found about Danzou's heineous acts when he was still alive. It would have explained why Jiraiya was so insistent on warning Tsunade about him.

Instead Danzou has been dead two years and no one is really interested in the flashback because everyone wants to see Izanami.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 27, 2012)

^ At least the flashback ends and we can move on to more pressing things after this.


----------



## Mister (Apr 27, 2012)

Makes you wonder... seems like its all flashbacks. Though will he survive this battle? 
Chances seem slimmer than before, but I'm leaning towards he will survive. That's because it doesn't seem 'right' for him to not see the guy inspired him (Naruto).


Here's me praying for the very slim and unlikely chance that Kabuto injected some of Kimimaro's powers into himself.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 27, 2012)

If the Izanami triggered the flashback so that Itachi could do something with it with Izanami in the chapters to come, inb4 "Flashbacks, Flashbacks everywhere" telegrams image.





Mister said:


> Makes you wonder... seems like its all flashbacks. Though will he survive this battle?
> Chances seem slimmer than before, but I'm leaning towards he will survive. That's because it doesn't seem 'right' for him to not see the guy inspired him (Naruto).


I think Kabuto is going to retreat here.



> Here's me praying for the very slim and unlikely chance that Kabuto injected some of Kimimaro's powers into himself.


It's possible. He had access to everything that Oro had access to after all.


----------



## Mariko (Apr 27, 2012)

Well, maybe we'll get some info about the scroll Suigetsu found in Oro's hideout, or something that can be linked to the actual situation -other that the reason why poor little kabuto's bacame a villain...

Whatever, I do hope this is the last fb chapter, as the last episode was the last filler one...

One more week to wait...

(damn you kishi, really!)


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 27, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> If the Izanami triggered the flashback so that Itachi could do something with it with Izanami in the chapters to come, inb4 "Flashbacks, Flashbacks everywhere" telegrams image.



I hope you don't mean something crazy like travelling back in time to assassinate Kabuto within one of his flashbacks? 



Mister said:


> Makes you wonder... seems like its all flashbacks. Though will he survive this battle?
> Chances seem slimmer than before, but I'm leaning towards he will survive. That's because it doesn't seem 'right' for him to not see the guy inspired him (Naruto).



Things are looking grim for Kabuto indeed. I still think he'll somehow take down Itachi, but an angry Sasuke afterwards should be too much.


----------



## Mister (Apr 27, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> I think Kabuto is going to retreat here.



I'm still unsure, he's actually got the lead in this battle. He's overcome the MS and he's forced two MS users in a corner.
It seems like these flashbacks are acting as a gateway for things to get heated up - EMS and Izanami style. 

Though we're both in agreement with the salient point, these flashbacks don't seem to mark Kabuto's death. There's not even mention of Naruto who inspired Kabuto to do all this.



> It's possible. He had access to everything that Oro had access to after all.



I can dream.:ho Though I read something about a transfusion with Kimimaro, though that seems more for Kimimaro's treatment.


----------



## Marsala (Apr 27, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> Danzo should have been final villain, what a bitch. It would even be poetic, Naruto beating up the old system and establishing his new glorious one in its place. Perfect resolution. But no. Tobi is there instead. What can he even do to top this? *Be Danzo?*



It's more likely than you think.


----------



## vered (Apr 27, 2012)

i think he gave himself a transfusion with  karin, juugo, kimimaru, sugeitsu blood.


----------



## Gilgamesh (Apr 27, 2012)

vered said:


> i think he gave himself a transfusion with  karin, juugo, kimimaru, sugeitsu blood.



So he can use Kimimaro's KG too?


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 27, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> Danzo should have been final villain, what a bitch. It would even be poetic, Naruto beating up the old system and establishing his new glorious one in its place. Perfect resolution. But no. Tobi is there instead. What can he even do to top this? Be Danzo?



You just have to believe my theory that Tobi was the third Mizukage was the one who really killed Tobirama and that he was responsible for the coup of the KinGinBros in Kumogakure and who engineered the second as well as the third shinobi world war together with Madara.


----------



## vered (Apr 27, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> So he can use Kimimaro's KG too?



im not sure.we need a translation of that part.


----------



## Mister (Apr 27, 2012)

Kabuto doesn't look _that_ much different for 'Mother' not to recognise him. 

Was Orochimaru saying she was in the medical corps?  I'm sure I saw her name mentioned alongside 'medical' something. 


vered said:


> i think he gave himself a transfusion with  karin,juugo,*kimimaru*,sugeitsu blood.



Please let it be so. 


Though it makes you wonder: say he _did_ implant Kimimaro's powers... what implications would it have?


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 27, 2012)

It would be weird if Kabuto did not die because it seemed like he still had some stuff to be resolved with Naruto.

If that is the case then does it mean that Tobi wont die either as we still do not know what exactly he wanted from Sasuke so badly? Or him not becoming complete yet either? Or him not connecting Sasuke with GM yet?

IMO Villains do not have the luxury of always having all their goals completed. Especially when going against main characters.

Even Madara who faces a bunch of guys less plot relevant than Naruto and Sasuke will most likely disappear or die as otherwise he may kill them all(and Kishi does not have the guts to do that). Still with his superior power he may stick around somehow since it wouldn't be fitting if he "died" without facing either Naruto or Sasuke.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 27, 2012)

Danzou is the Dick Dastardly of the Narutoverse.


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 27, 2012)

Marsala said:


> It's more likely than you think.



Unless Tobi is Evil Future Sasuke

At this point Tobi has to be someone who WILL shock us. 

A clone of Madara or Izuna wont have such an impact.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 27, 2012)

Some of the things he does just makes no sense what so ever, if Kabuto was put under Sandaime's tutelage he'd probably grow up to be a loyal leaf citizen but instead Danzou tries to control things by force fucking everything up. 

I wouldn't be surprised if he played a helping hand in corrupting Orochimaru.


----------



## Chuck (Apr 27, 2012)

the spoilers seem to indicate another boring chapter


----------



## ch1p (Apr 27, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> You just have to believe my theory that Tobi was the third Mizukage was the one who really killed Tobirama and that he was responsible for the coup of the KinGinBros in Kumogakure and who engineered the second as well as the third shinobi world war together with Madara.



I don't particularly dislike this. In this scenario, he'd have more fingers in pies of shit than Danzo did.


----------



## Mister (Apr 27, 2012)

Arles Celes said:


> It would be weird if Kabuto did not die because it seemed like he still had some stuff to be resolved with Naruto.
> 
> If that is the case then does it mean that Tobi wont die either as we still do not know what exactly he wanted from Sasuke so badly? Or him not becoming complete yet either? Or him not connecting Sasuke with GM yet?



No-one said these villains have to die. Usually flashbacks indicating _everything_ about what _made_ the villain mark their death. That's not the case this chapter; certainly not the case with Tobi.


----------



## LadyTenTen (Apr 27, 2012)

Danzou wanted to kill Kabuto in order to save us from his flashbacks about glasses!
He's a hero!


----------



## Klue (Apr 27, 2012)

LadyTenTen said:


> Danzou wanted to kill Kabuto in order to save us from his flashbacks about glasses!
> He's a hero!



Agreed completely.

Too bad it hadn't all worked out.


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 27, 2012)

Mister said:


> No-one said these villains have to die. Usually flashbacks indicating _everything_ about what _made_ the villain mark their death. That's not the case this chapter; certainly not the case with Tobi.



But it would be strange if all the mayor villains that were responsible for this war just get away.

Obviously at least one of them should survive...but so at least one of them has to kick the bucket too.

I enjoy all the current big bad trio(Tobi,Madara, Kabuto) but just as it would be good if a plot relevant good guy died so should one of the baddies die as well.

It is terrible when Kishi makes the villains to be the true underdogs of the manga but the good guys should take one baddie too in order to not appear pathetic either IMO.

Tobi and Kabuto were the main players in this huge arc so one of them dying after an epic fight seems fitting.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 27, 2012)

Klue said:


> Agreed completely.
> 
> Too bad it hadn't all worked out.



Like all of Danzo's plans, backfired in the long run.


----------



## Klue (Apr 27, 2012)

Does Kabuto's flashback even end this chapter?


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 27, 2012)

Klue said:


> Does Kabuto's flashback even end this chapter?



Yes, it does. The final scene is Kabuto injecting himself with Oro's DNA after Sasuke destroyed his body. There is nothing left after that for a flashback to tell us.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 27, 2012)

Arles Celes said:


> But it would be strange if all the mayor villains that were responsible for this war just get away.
> 
> Obviously at least one of them should survive...but so at least one of them has to kick the bucket too.
> 
> ...




Well its more likely that Tobi is going to die, because with Konoha Nins reaching to help Naruto for the final battle. Madara's case remains a mystery and I do believe Kabuto will live after this. Because he still hasn't resolved his issues with Naruto since the last meeting and we don't know his true name.


----------



## Klue (Apr 27, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> Yes, it does. The final scene is Kabuto injecting himself with Oro's DNA after Sasuke destroyed his body. There is nothing left after that for a flashback to tell us.



Thank goodness.

Probably the best news I have received regarding the Naruto manga in weeks.


----------



## SaiST (Apr 27, 2012)

y hullo thar early spoilers~

So, the flashback is pretty much over with this chapter, right?

... Please say yes.

[EDIT] - . Lol...


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 27, 2012)

> The final scene is Kabuto injecting himself with Oro's DNA after Sasuke destroyed his body


I thought he ate the body 

seems like a borefest chapter, but at least the fb may finally be over


can't believe it, but I'll probably look forward to Bleach this week


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 27, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> You just have to believe my theory that Tobi was the third Mizukage was the one who really killed Tobirama and that he was responsible for the coup of the KinGinBros in Kumogakure and who engineered the second as well as the third shinobi world war together with Madara.


What do you mean? The one who triggered the 3rd Shinobi War was Sasori


----------



## Klue (Apr 27, 2012)

Still don't see how people believe Orochimaru can return through Kabuto, when all he did was inject his DNA ().


----------



## Kuromaku (Apr 27, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> Yes, it does. The final scene is Kabuto injecting himself with Oro's DNA after Sasuke destroyed his body. There is nothing left after that for a flashback to tell us.



Unless Kishimoto throws us a bone and gives us a montage of Kabuto powering up 80s style with the White Snake Sage and experimenting on Manda II and his own body.  If that doesn't take a whole chapter it might be decent.


----------



## Klue (Apr 27, 2012)

Edward Newgate said:


> What do you mean? The one who triggered the 3rd Shinobi War was Sasori



bearzerger is insinuating that Tobi manipulated Sasori into starting the 3rd Secret Ninja War.


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 27, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> Well its more likely that Tobi is going to die, because with Konoha Nins reaching to help Naruto for the final battle. Madara's case remains a mystery and I do believe Kabuto will live after this. Because he still hasn't resolved his issues with Naruto since the last meeting and we don't know his true name.



But there remain even more unresolved stuff concerning Tobi than even Kabuto.

And if Naruto is meant to take Tobi down then he should do so in single combat instead of being backed by others. This fight is too personal.

Though Sasuke may also deserve some contribution in taking Tobi down for being one of the masterminds behind his family death no doubt.

We can argue that just as Kabuto had not resolved his stuff with Naruto so didn't Tobi resolve all of his stuff concerning Sasuke.

And Tobi's true name is unknown too...


----------



## Mateush (Apr 27, 2012)

If the flashback continues, then I hope we will learn more about that scroll or how much Kabuto knows about Madara.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 27, 2012)

Klue said:


> bearzerger is insinuating that Tobi manipulated Sasori into starting the 3rd Secret Ninja War.


But Sasori didn't intentionally start the war. He triggered it because he kidnapped 3rd Kazekage, which made Suna blame the other villages, and then the other villages took the opportunity to attack other villages 

So Tobi has nothing to do with it


----------



## Klue (Apr 27, 2012)

Edward Newgate said:


> But Sasori didn't intentionally start the war. He triggered it because he kidnapped 3rd Kazekage, which made Suna blame the other villages, and then the other villages took the opportunity to attack other villages
> 
> So Tobi has nothing to do with it



Hey, I didn't say I agreed.


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 27, 2012)

Orochimaru taking over, peeps. Soon


----------



## Klue (Apr 27, 2012)

Yachiru said:


> Orochimaru taking over, peeps. Soon



lol, how?


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 27, 2012)

Klue said:


> lol, how?



The butt-snake + the mindfuck from Izanami.

Same shit that happened to Sasuke too when Kirin didn't do anything against Itachi.

Minus the one-panel though


----------



## Arles Celes (Apr 27, 2012)

Considering how anticlimatic was Oro's death it wouldn't surpise me if he returned for one final showdawn.

The main problem is that Kabuto completely surpassed him in everything...not just power.

Oro would have to step up his game.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 27, 2012)

Yachiru said:


> Orochimaru taking over, peeps. Soon


Yes, that's just what Orochimaru needs. Another humiliation.

He's literally living his ultimate dream. He's happy. Just... let him be happy, okay?


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 27, 2012)

Arles Celes said:


> Considering how anticlimatic was Oro's death it wouldn't surpise me if he returned for one final showdawn.
> 
> The main problem is that Kabuto completely surpassed him in everything...not just power.
> 
> Oro would have to step up his game.



This is actually a good thing. The sole reason Oro failed is because he had a crappy body and no chance against the Uchiha.

If he takes over Kabuto, he will have ALL of Kabuto's powers (SM) + his own powers + his knowledge.

Although I'm sure he would retreat.



Edward Newgate said:


> Yes, that's just what Orochimaru needs. Another humiliation.
> 
> He's literally living his ultimate dream. He's happy. Just... let him be happy, okay?



A villain of his caliber doesn't deserve happiness. It's morally fucked up that he gets to live in a blissful existence while the Kages are being tortured in the Shinigami's belly, right?


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 27, 2012)

But honestly, Orochimaru doesn't interest me anymore. All he would do is swing his sword towards the Uchiha brothers () and attack them with his snakes. His goal cannot be accomplished in the short-run, so it's even more pointless to bring him back.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 27, 2012)

Edward Newgate said:


> What do you mean? The one who triggered the 3rd Shinobi War was Sasori



Was that ever really said in the manga? I only recall that the 3rd Kazekage vanished around the time of the Shinobi World War not that it triggered it. 



Kuromaku said:


> Unless Kishimoto throws us a bone and gives us a montage of Kabuto powering up 80s style with the White Snake Sage and experimenting on Manda II and his own body.  If that doesn't take a whole chapter it might be decent.



That wouldn't be throwing us a bone, that would be throwing a turd at us.


----------



## sasutachi (Apr 27, 2012)

oro wont return , his soul sealed.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 27, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> Was that ever really said in the manga? I only recall that the 3rd Kazekage vanished around the time of the Shinobi World War not that it triggered it.
> 
> 
> 
> That wouldn't be throwing us a bone, that would be throwing a turd at us.


It was said in the third databook.


----------



## WraithX959 (Apr 27, 2012)

Yachiru said:


> The butt-snake + the mindfuck from Izanami.
> 
> Same shit that happened to Sasuke too when Kirin didn't do anything against Itachi.
> 
> Minus the one-panel though



Except Orochimaru was sealed by Itachi's Totsuka sword.


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 27, 2012)

Edward Newgate said:


> But honestly, Orochimaru doesn't interest me anymore. All he would do is swing his sword towards the Uchiha brothers () and attack them with his snakes. His goal cannot be accomplished in the short-run, so it's even more pointless to bring him back.



Unless he gets the Rinnegan.. 

Orochimaru isn't even dead. He never had any lenghthy flashback that EXPLAINS why he became a villain in the first place, unlike Kabuto. 
He never had any death signs. 

Kabuto on the other hand fulfills all death signs and therefore, he's a goner. He is and always has been Orochimaru's vessel from the start, from the moment he injected his cells.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 27, 2012)

WraithX959 said:


> Except Orochimaru was sealed by Itachi's Totsuka sword.


A part of him was sealed away by the Totsuka sword, just like a part of him was sealed away by the Death God (same as a huge part of the Kyuubi).


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 27, 2012)

Yachiru said:


> The butt-snake + the mindfuck from Izanami.
> 
> Same shit that happened to Sasuke too when Kirin didn't do anything against Itachi.
> 
> Minus the one-panel though



Could happen. We have already seen the snake talk when it was alone with Kabuto, but we haven't found out its name. The chances that it's Oro are 50/50.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 27, 2012)

Gunners said:


> A part of him was sealed away by the Totsuka sword, just like a part of him was sealed away by the Death God (same as a huge part of the Kyuubi).


Not a part of him, but his soul. His soul was seleaed by Totsuka.


----------



## Sword Sage (Apr 27, 2012)

Arles Celes said:


> But there remain even more unresolved stuff concerning Tobi than even Kabuto.
> 
> And if Naruto is meant to take Tobi down then he should do so in single combat instead of being backed by others. This fight is too personal.
> 
> ...



I think all that will be revealed at the final battle with Tobi since it seems like Tobi's reign of terror is coming to an end, but Madara the real one still a mystery and Kabuto's true name as well.


----------



## WraithX959 (Apr 27, 2012)

Gunners said:


> A part of him was sealed away by the Totsuka sword, just like a part of him was sealed away by the Death God (same as a huge part of the Kyuubi).



Different sealing techniques and different applications. Sarutobi sealed Orochimaru's arms, by removing that portion of his soul. Which is why Orochimaru still had issues with his arms and was slowly dying despite using his soul transfer jutsu. 

In the case of the Totsuka sealing, Orochimaru's soul was dormant in Sasuke and was released once Sasuke ran out of power and tried to use the Cursed Seal of Heaven again. Itachi sealed Orochimaru's remaining body and soul with the Totsuka sword, placing him in an endless genjutsu.

Kabuto took in Orochimaru cells, what he did was similar to what the Gin-Kin Bros. did by eating the Kyuubi's flesh. Kabuto, like the Gin-Kin Bros. received the power of the original without it's soul.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 27, 2012)

Edward Newgate said:


> It was said in the third databook.



I've been looking for it and none of the translations I found on Sasori or the Kazekages said a thing about the disappearance of the 3rd Kazekage starting the shinobi world war. So I think this may just be another of those urban legends where a theory from one of the fans got accepted as truth because it was repeated often enough or someone else posted it on the narutowiki.


----------



## Dragonus Nesha (Apr 27, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> I've been looking for it and none of the translations I found on Sasori or the Kazekages said a thing about the disappearance of the 3rd Kazekage starting the shinobi world war. So I think this may just be another of those urban legends where a theory from one of the fans got accepted as truth because it was repeated often enough or someone else posted it on the narutowiki.


Chapter 266.


----------



## sasutachi (Apr 27, 2012)

WraithX959 said:


> Different sealing techniques and different applications. Sarutobi sealed Orochimaru's arms, by removing that portion of his soul. Which is why Orochimaru still had issues with his arms and was slowly dying despite using his soul transfer jutsu.
> 
> In the case of the Totsuka sealing, Orochimaru's soul was dormant in Sasuke and was released once Sasuke ran out of power and tried to use the Cursed Seal of Heaven again. Itachi sealed Orochimaru's remaining body and soul with the Totsuka sword, placing him in an endless genjutsu.
> 
> Kabuto took in Orochimaru cells, what he did was similar to what the Gin-Kin Bros. did by eating the Kyuubi's flesh. Kabuto, like the Gin-Kin Bros. received the power of the original without it's soul.



more like danzou and madara's shodai cells ,shodai cells tried to take over danzou but it doesn't mean real shodai can return.it's mindless creature just like tobi's shodai.


----------



## Oldy (Apr 27, 2012)

bearzerger said:


> I've been looking for it and none of the translations I found on Sasori or the Kazekages said a thing about the disappearance of the 3rd Kazekage starting the shinobi world war. So I think this may just be another of those urban legends where a theory from one of the fans got accepted as truth because it was repeated often enough or someone else posted it on the narutowiki.


Chapter 266
I think that's the only time his disappearance and the war are talked about.


----------



## Klue (Apr 27, 2012)

Matrix XZ said:


> I think all that will be revealed at the final battle with Tobi since it seems like Tobi's reign of terror is coming to an end, but Madara the real one still a mystery and Kabuto's true name as well.



Just like Tobi's mask and true identity can be revealed in his current battle, the same could be said for Kabuto in this one.

All he needs is for something to ignite his memory.




Yachiru said:


> Unless he gets the Rinnegan..
> 
> Orochimaru isn't even dead. He never had any lenghthy flashback that EXPLAINS why he became a villain in the first place, unlike Kabuto.
> He never had any death signs.
> ...



For Orochimaru to return, he would need to be released or freed from Itachi's Susanoo. Kabuto merely injected himself with Orochimaru's DNA, that isn't enough for his soul to appear within Kabuto's body.

Besides, Kabuto is already taking on all of Orochimaru's goals - what would be the point to brining him back? So he could do the same thing he once failed to do before? And to also reveal more about his history?

Save it for the Databook.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 27, 2012)

Dragonus Nesha said:


> Chapter 266.



thx for clearing that up. I guess that's what they pay you the big mod bucks for. however this does not say that the disappearance of the 3rd caused the 3rd shinobi world war though it can be easily misunderstood that way.



Klue said:


> For Orochimaru to return, he would need to be released or freed from Itachi's Susanoo. Kabuto merely injected himself with Orochimaru's DNA, that isn't enough for his soul to appear within Kabuto's body.



Actually I think you are wrong. We've seen several times the ability of shinobi to leave behind a copy of their minds/spirits/souls/whatever in other people and in the first place Oro's body was built in such a way that any 1 part of it could be destroyed without killing him only once all the snakes were killed that were part of his body would he completely die.
So what got sealed within the Totsuka no Tsurugi wasn't all of Oro. It was just a very big chunk.


----------



## Talis (Apr 27, 2012)

OMGGG SPOILERS, what do they say?
Takl please translate them in the spoiler thread. <3


----------



## Gabe (Apr 27, 2012)

so he injected himself with more oro dna and others


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 27, 2012)

Gabe said:


> so he injected himself with more oro dna and others



It's Kishi's message to his children. Don't do drugs kids or you're going to end up possessed by a snakeman who likes little boys and their bottoms.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 27, 2012)

would not be surprise if oro takes over some how. at least the spoiler is over


----------



## WraithX959 (Apr 27, 2012)

sasutachi said:


> more like danzou and madara's shodai cells ,shodai cells tried to take over danzou but it doesn't mean real shodai can return.it's mindless creature just like tobi's shodai.



True, that is a much better analogy.


----------



## auem (Apr 27, 2012)

Klue said:


> *Just like Tobi's mask and true identity can be revealed in his current battle*, the same could be said for Kabuto in this one.
> 
> All he needs is for something to ignite his memory.
> 
> ...


wait for just 16 chapters more and it will happen...


----------



## Talis (Apr 27, 2012)

Just translated spoilers, hurray more bored flashbacks, looks like Kishi is trying to reveal every secrets related to Madara, Oro, Tobi, after flashbacks edo Madara goes there and will recognize Itachi and more mysteries will be revealed.


----------



## lain2501 (Apr 27, 2012)

loool3 said:


> Just translated spoilers, hurray more bored flashbacks, looks like Kishi is trying to reveal every secrets related to Madara, Oro, Tobi, after flashbacks edo Madara goes there and will recognize Itachi and more mysteries will be revealed.



So you translated it and you didn't even bother writing a post ?mad

KAAAAAAAA MEEEEEEEE HAAAAAAAA MEEEEEE HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## auem (Apr 27, 2012)

loool3 said:


> Just translated spoilers, hurray more bored flashbacks, looks like Kishi is trying to reveal every secrets related to Madara, Oro, Tobi, after flashbacks edo Madara goes there and will recognize Itachi and more mysteries will be revealed.



why don't you post the translation...

or is it another google tran...?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Apr 27, 2012)

Please tell me spoilers are fake.

It seems like just another boring ass flashback chapter and it still isn't even over according to those spoilers.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 27, 2012)

I just find this all so anticlimatic. If Oro is not to return and Danzo is dead, what all of this backstory even matter at this point? I suppose connect the dots and whatever, but half of it could be shaved off, and explained in the last databook.

Also, chapter 600. 


Noooo!


----------



## ZiBi21 (Apr 27, 2012)

ehh gota wait for chapter 590 since I dont see those boring to hell flashbacks ending anytime soon... even bijus didnt have sooo many chapters wasted on kabuto (not even kushinas story which was most important as flashback) they had like 2-3pages and lots of their behavious was resolved....

and this.... who the hell cares about that mother... or those dead bastards like oro..danzou.... dead is dead and wasting toooooo many chapters on it is just boring to heavens and not worth waiting a week or two...

I would prefer to get back to reality... see more kages vs madara how they are doing... and naruto vs tobi... since kabuto fight for me is one of the most boring in a whole 1-2years ;/


----------



## Corax (Apr 27, 2012)

So flashback ends in this chapter?If so 590 will be about izanami and possibly conclude this battle.


----------



## Kusa (Apr 27, 2012)

Early spoilers.I expected Izanami but I guess I have to wait again.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 27, 2012)

Edward Newgate said:


> Not a part of him, but his soul. His soul was seleaed by Totsuka.





WraithX959 said:


> Different sealing techniques and different applications. Sarutobi sealed Orochimaru's arms, by removing that portion of his soul. Which is why Orochimaru still had issues with his arms and was slowly dying despite using his soul transfer jutsu.
> 
> In the case of the Totsuka sealing, Orochimaru's soul was dormant in Sasuke and was released once Sasuke ran out of power and tried to use the Cursed Seal of Heaven again. Itachi sealed Orochimaru's remaining body and soul with the Totsuka sword, placing him in an endless genjutsu.
> 
> Kabuto took in Orochimaru cells, what he did was similar to what the Gin-Kin Bros. did by eating the Kyuubi's flesh. Kabuto, like the Gin-Kin Bros. received the power of the original without it's soul.


Look at it like the horcruxes in Harry Potter. Where his soul is essentially fragmented. When his soul was sealed by Itachi we saw a part of him slither away. 

If he is to possess Kabuto then it can be explained away by that Snake containing a part of his soul.


----------



## Gunners (Apr 27, 2012)

Lol at Kabuto having a back of..... well...... Orochimaru ( who knew such a thing could exist).


----------



## Raging Bird (Apr 27, 2012)

I see Tobi chapter is saved


----------



## Edward Newgate (Apr 27, 2012)

Wait, wait, wait.

Danzou wanted Kabuto dead, but he let him return to the village and participate in the Chunin exams 5 times?

Kishi


----------



## Gunners (Apr 27, 2012)

Edward Newgate said:


> Wait, wait, wait.
> 
> Danzou wanted Kabuto dead, but he let him return to the village and participate in the Chunin exams 5 times?
> 
> Kishi



Sandaime had him exiled at one point or at least forced him to disband root ( can't remember the details), the Chounin exams are also something controlled by the Hokage ( not root) therefore it is possible that Danzou simply didn't know Kabuto was in the village. 

The alternative is that at some point he started working with Orochimaru to bring down the Leaf, from that point on Kabuto would have been a temporary ally.


----------



## bearzerger (Apr 27, 2012)

Edward Newgate said:


> Wait, wait, wait.
> 
> Danzou wanted Kabuto dead, but he let him return to the village and participate in the Chunin exams 5 times?
> 
> Kishi



Don't forget that Danzou had to keep his own actions secret from the rest of Konoha just like Oro had to. Danzou probably knew that Kabuto was under Oro's command and that attempting to remove Kabuto if done carelessly could backfire upon him. Oro and Kabuto did have plenty of dirt on Danzou.



Raging Bird said:


> I see Tobi chapter is saved



Tobi doesn't appear in this chapter. The only ones who appear are Kabuto, Oro, Danzou, Sasori, Nonou, the original Hebi and the Sound 5.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 27, 2012)

I want to hug Kabuto for the first pages. There's too much creepiness towards the end of the chapter though. 

There's a panel on page 14 that will make for good edits.


----------



## Klue (Apr 27, 2012)

Sasuke said:


> Another _entire_ chapter of this crap? sigh



Looks like it's finally over, so we can at least feel better knowing that.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Apr 27, 2012)

Just great another chapter wasted on Kabuto and his garbage flashbacks.

Just end this shit already for fucks sake I could careless about Kabuto's shitty past.


----------



## Marsala (Apr 27, 2012)

One plot hole: Orochimaru thanked "Sasori" (Yamato in disguise) for sending Kabuto to him, implying that Kabuto was Sasori's spy before he was Orochimaru's.


----------



## Arsecynic (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm pretty sure Kabuto was acting as a double-agent when he worked for Sasori. He was Orochimaru's bitch all along. Not a plot hole.


----------



## Marsala (Apr 27, 2012)

Jord@n said:


> I'm pretty sure Kabuto was acting as a double-agent when he worked for Sasori. He was Orochimaru's bitch all along. Not a plot hole.



You are probably right... Orochimaru lied because he was saving the surprise of Kabuto turning on Sasori.


----------



## Phemt (Apr 27, 2012)

Klue said:


> Looks like it's finally over, so we can at least feel better knowing that.



Where does it look like it's finally over?

The last page is still a flashback.


----------



## Klue (Apr 27, 2012)

Sutol said:


> Where does it look like it's finally over?
> 
> The last page is still a flashback.



Because the final page of the flashback brings us very close to present day. He  only injected Orochimaru/Suigetsu/Karin/etc., DNA within weeks/months manga time.

Unless the author wants to show him creating Manda, gathering DNA for Edo Tensei, and training at Ryūchidō, then this flashback is over.


----------



## eyeknockout (Apr 27, 2012)

it's ok, only 6 more chapters of kabuto flashback until we get nonou's glasses adventure discovery


----------



## Klue (Apr 27, 2012)

Now we have to wait 12 days for the next chapter.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Apr 27, 2012)

If flashback is this early (I thought it would be on 2nd May) then we can expect translation tomorrow?


----------



## insane111 (Apr 27, 2012)

Does that line by Orochimaru about "this is what your story will be" pretty much kill the theory that Izanami is controlling the flashback? Since it explained why his story was different from what we were told. 

Never bought into that theory anyways, but I was wondering if anyone still believes that.


----------



## Addy (Apr 27, 2012)

the tank in page 4, upper panel on the left, is that the fucking medusa from god of war? 

and i like how casual orochimaru is "listen dawg, were gonna build our own village and fuck konoha and danzo. they suck "

it's been a while since i saw orochimaru's influence on someone and his TNJ is convincing given the situation.

and is it me or does orochimaru sitting on a chair and being attacked only to be useless remind you of itachi vs sasuke? 

kishi is just fulfilling my dreams in the last two chapters. showing how boss orochimaru is and his experiments even if his experiments were one panels.


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 27, 2012)

Orochimaru will return. Believe it.


----------



## Addy (Apr 27, 2012)

Yachiru said:


> Orochimaru will return. Believe it.



i rather see him mentioned like this than a return. not because "kabuto is a better villain" which is BS, but because i can't see kishi do him justice as he did before. especially, if you compare his old writing to today's.


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 27, 2012)

Addy said:


> i rather see him mentioned like this than a return. not because "kabuto is a better villain" which is BS, but because i can't see kishi do him justice as he did before. especially, if you compare his old writing to today's.



Orochimaru was never even done proper justice. He was weak and dying, he couldn't attain SM, he never had a death story and he isn't even dead. 

Kabuto is the perfect pedestal for Oro to return and do villainy justice.

Tobi and Madara are just butthurt wannabe-villains.


----------



## Addy (Apr 27, 2012)

Yachiru said:


> Orochimaru was never even done proper justice. He was weak and dying, he couldn't attain SM, he never had a death story and he isn't even dead.
> 
> Tobi and Madara are just butthurt wannabe-villains.



i am referring to oro before kishi's "sasuke wank" phase. 



> Kabuto is the perfect pedestal for Oro to return and do villainy justice.


 in strength, yes but in actions, no. kishi really wants to convey the idea of kabuto being the perfect orochimaru replacement even if kabuto has only shown better jutsu. so far, all i see from kabuto is fail. indeed, orochimaru failed to achieve his ultimate goal but he achieved other things in life which i found to be more impressive such as building his own village, and staying under the radar for a long time while effecting the world around him. i think orochimaru taking over the kazekage's place is a good example of this.

if kishi can do that with kabuto then i want kabuto to survive this battle but until now, he hasn't shown us anything at all to resemble such accomplishments. 

in simpler terms, orochimaru is like a mafia boss while kabuto is a one man army. one is stronger while the other has control.


----------



## Gabe (Apr 27, 2012)

wonder if there will be more flashback next chapter maybe him going to train in sage mode or his experiments on madara.


----------



## Addy (Apr 27, 2012)

Gabe said:


> wonder if there will be more flashback next chapter maybe him going to train in sage mode or his experiments on madara.



maybe his training or at least a few statements from the snake sage while training. however, as for madara, i doubt it since it looks like madara was experimented on while oro was alive as kabuto said that he and oro hypothesized the rennigan evolution together.


----------



## Csdabest (Apr 27, 2012)

So Karin is giving out blood transfusion. >_> And It seems you must have her DNA in order for you to enefit from uzamaki Healing abilities. So yep Sasuke is getting Rinnegan real soon.

It seems Orochimaru sent Kabuto to be a spy on Sasori and kabuto tricked Sasori ino believing he was a spy for him....ok Im happy about this. atleast we are getting boring chapters with new info instead of boring chapters of...Hey i need to rely on others...hey sasuke join my team instead.....key kabuto i wanna crush konoha differently from you


----------



## Shattering (Apr 27, 2012)

3 weeks guys, 3 weeks of flashbacks from Kabuto's past, this guy, this guy firstly ruined Itachi's track making one of his fights extremly boring and now Kabuto is trying to ruin the whole manga, what a villian dudes, what a villian  .


----------



## Mister (Apr 27, 2012)

Doesn't look like its over. Though I'm uncertain, has he got Kimimaro's power or not? From what I can gather, what he injected within himself was Orochimaru's DNA.


----------



## hitokugutsu (Apr 27, 2012)

Sasori is in the chapter looking BOSS as usual  10/10


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 27, 2012)

Csdabest said:


> So Karin is giving out blood transfusion. >_> And It seems you must have her DNA in order for you to enefit from uzamaki Healing abilities. So yep Sasuke is getting Rinnegan real soon.


That blood transfusion was probably for Kabuto.


----------



## Penance (Apr 27, 2012)

So, flashbacks continue next chapter?


----------



## Yachiru (Apr 27, 2012)

10 more chapters.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 27, 2012)

Those blood transfusions look creepy.

He's stolen so much blood, I wonder if Kabuto has AIDS by now?



Btw, this has to be slowest-moving predictions thread in nf history.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 27, 2012)

because this is a sad excuse for an arc


----------



## PikaCheeka (Apr 27, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> Those blood transfusions look creepy.
> 
> He's stolen so much blood, I wonder if Kabuto has AIDS by now?



Too real-life for Kishi. 



> Btw, this has to be slowest-moving predictions thread in nf history.



That's probably in part due to content and in part due to the fact that most people probably weren't expecting spoilers this early. I seem to recall them coming Saturdays in the past.


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 27, 2012)

here's how bad I think it is

im angry hipster on this convo, and yeah Liar Game is awesome



> [23:13:37 PHT] Nic: just spoilers
> [23:15:15 PHT] Angry Hipster: oh more kabuto
> [23:15:19 PHT] Angry Hipster: flashback
> [23:15:27 PHT] Angry Hipster: you know, this showed up like out of nowhere
> ...


----------



## Totitos (Apr 27, 2012)

still no liar game dammit!


----------



## Klue (Apr 27, 2012)

hitokugutsu said:


> Sasori is in the chapter looking BOSS as usual  10/10



Played for a fool.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 27, 2012)

Michael Lucky said:


> here's how bad I think it is
> 
> im angry hipster on this convo, and yeah Liar Game is awesome


I'm not sure you know what a noob that guy looks like, complaining about weekend chapters.

Back in my day we made chapters out of cam shots and had to chisel the words on a nearby stone tablet. Now get out of my cave!





PikaCheeka said:


> Too real-life for Kishi.


Eh, I dunno. It'd sure make him creepier that's for sure. But yeah, Kishi probably won't introduce material of such a mature nature in a simple shounen.



> That's probably in part due to content and in part due to the fact that most people probably weren't expecting spoilers this early. I seem to recall them coming Saturdays in the past.


It's friday night and already Saturday on the other side of the dateline, what gives? 





Klue said:


> Played for a fool.


Sasori was rather naive in his estimation of himself. I'm not surprised.


----------



## Raging Bird (Apr 27, 2012)

So the whole point of this chapter was too show blood transfusions and get people working as to how Tobi implanted himself with Hashiramas DNA.


great stuff Kishi


----------



## Michael Lucky (Apr 27, 2012)

Totitos said:


> still no liar game dammit!



yeah man, I been wanting to see what happened with Yokoya's fight



Rainbow Dash said:


> I'm not sure you know what a noob that guy looks like, complaining about weekend chapters.
> 
> Back in my day we made chapters out of cam shots and had to chisel the words on a nearby stone tablet. Now get out of my cave!



It still enough reason to slow down this prediction thread.

I just answered your inquiry, I have no reason to stay in your cave


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 27, 2012)

Raging Bird said:


> So the whole point of this chapter was too show blood transfusions and get people working as to how Tobi implanted himself with Hashiramas DNA.


Yep, there's probably more to this chapter than meets the eye. Madara getting Hashirama's chakra is more believable to me now. (Not that it wasn't before.)


----------



## eyeknockout (Apr 27, 2012)

it's only a matter of time until the second mizukage takes over kabuto's sage mode body and clam revives in sage mode.


----------



## ch1p (Apr 27, 2012)

This blood transfusion changing the host business makes no sense. This was why I thought Karin's blood made no difference to the Sauce, though Juugo's grafting business could. Seems like blood is valid though. Kishi fails research forever. 



Rainbow Dash said:


> Eh, I dunno. It'd sure make him creepier that's for sure. But yeah, Kishi probably won't introduce material of such a mature nature in a simple shounen.



Just make him sick with an incurable disease like Itachi had.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 27, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> This blood transfusion changing the host business makes no sense. This was why I thought Karin's blood made no difference to the Sauce, though Juugo's grafting business could. Seems like blood is valid though. Kishi fails research forever.


What worries me the most about the blood transfusions here is that different blood types don't mix. Mixing conflicting blood types coagulates the blood and you end up dying of a stroke. Perhaps they charge the blood with chakra or something to get past it.



> Just make him sick with an incurable disease like Itachi had.


Maybe it will be a mild form.


----------



## Nikushimi (Apr 27, 2012)

Wow, Kabuto really lost it when he first met Orochimaru. 

It seems like this chapter implies that Kabuto has also assimilated Kimimaro's powers. And it's hard to tell if it's just a mental image or something more significant, but Sasuke is shown as well; could Kabuto have the Uchiha Kekkei Genkai?


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 27, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> Wow, Kabuto really lost it when he first met Orochimaru.


Kabuto was probably losing it for a while. Oro just pushed him over the edge.



> It seems like this chapter implies that Kabuto has also assimilated Kimimaro's powers.


Kimimaro fans rejoice everywhere. It would make a fine addition to Kabuto's liquefying powers. (Hard + Soft)



> And it's hard to tell if it's just a mental image or something more significant, but Sasuke is shown as well; could Kabuto have the Uchiha Kekkei Genkai?


That's way too hax. Kishi would have to pull it off very carefully.


----------



## Mister (Apr 27, 2012)

Nikushimi said:


> Wow, Kabuto really lost it when he first met Orochimaru.
> 
> It seems like this chapter implies that Kabuto has also assimilated Kimimaro's powers. And it's hard to tell if it's just a mental image or something more significant, but Sasuke is shown as well; could Kabuto have the Uchiha Kekkei Genkai?



Kimimaro-Kabuto would be awesome. :ho Though its unknown for now.

As for Sasuke, it seems to be that Sasuke happens to be the power that Kabuto is trying to obtain as opposed to the power he's assimilated.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Apr 27, 2012)

>checks spoilers
>see more flashback
>


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 27, 2012)

Mister said:


> As for Sasuke, it seems to be that Sasuke happens to be the power that Kabuto is trying to obtain as opposed to the power he's assimilated.


He was quite excited when Sasuke showed up, wasn't he?





Blackfeather Dragon said:


> >checks spoilers
> >see more flashback
> >


To be fair, it looks like it ends this chapter. Also we get an explanation of how assimilating bloodlines works.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Apr 27, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> To be fair, it looks like it ends this chapter. Also we get an explanation of how assimilating bloodlines works.


I still think that the first and second chapters of the flashback could've been neatly compressed into one chapter, and I also think that this flashback shouldn't have been in the middle of the fight, at least in the way kishi pull it off, which is to abruptly take us from the fight to the flashback so he dragged this out for like three chapters, and neglected us of three uberly exciting fights, it just 

not only that but couldn't kabuto just be like this mysterious S.O.B., seriously, I liked him better when we didn't knew much except that he was the adopted son of a medical ninja it adds flavor to the character, I know it may sound weird, but sometimes the best flavor is no extra flavor


----------



## BlinkST (Apr 27, 2012)

You know I never really "got" the complaints about Kishimoto's drawing of current Sasuke as opposed to Snake Sasuke until I saw Snake Sasuke again in this chapter. He just looks.. The way he's supposed to look.


And WTH Kabuto wanted to be like Sasuke?


----------



## Doge (Apr 27, 2012)

Hai guise!


We've had almost a month of flashbacks so far!


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Apr 27, 2012)

yay i was 90% right with my prediction.. no itachi


----------



## Skywalker (Apr 27, 2012)

I'd rather have flashbacks then more of the actual fight.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Apr 27, 2012)

wow is that kabuto actually going after orochimaru in a attack


----------



## Phemt (Apr 27, 2012)

Blinx-182 said:


> You know I never really "got" the complaints about Kishimoto's drawing of current Sasuke as opposed to Snake Sasuke until I saw Snake Sasuke again in this chapter. He just looks.. The way he's supposed to look.



The only difference are the bangs.


----------



## SaiST (Apr 27, 2012)

Sutol said:


> The only difference are the bangs.


And the top half of his attire.

Kishimoto was going for a medley of his Part 1 'n 2 styles, obviously... But personally, I'm still more fond of the shirt and arm guards he wore in the beginning of Part 2.


----------



## auem (Apr 27, 2012)

in full trans,i see no mention of the danzo brainwashing nonou to attack kabuto...


----------



## gaiver (Apr 27, 2012)

wtf is this. more flashback...


----------



## eyeknockout (Apr 27, 2012)

kabuto needs uchiha kekkai genkai and kimimaro's kekkai genkai to make the fight more interesting


----------



## ch1p (Apr 28, 2012)

Rainbow Dash said:


> What worries me the most about the blood transfusions here is that different blood types don't mix. Mixing conflicting blood types coagulates the blood and you end up dying of a stroke. Perhaps they charge the blood with chakra or something to get past it.
> 
> Maybe it will be a mild form.



That too, but the serious problem is that . Therefore Karin's heal bite shouldn't be giving Uzumaki powers to anyone, besides the standard jutsu. Even if it has some lingering material, it is irrelevant and dissipates quickly. Grafting skin though like Juugo did though, that's different.  

However, this chapter kind of makes it ambigious though. Those theories about Sasuke evolving () due to Juugo's flesh had credit while due to Karin's didn't. Kishi might have failed research, so Karin's back on the table for that theory. The Rinnegan, nuuuuuuuuh..

However, the process in this chapter is different from transfusion of blood as well. It goes through a weird machine, so who knows maybe Kishi did make his research.


----------



## dream (Apr 28, 2012)

Seems like a decent chapter I suppose though pretty boring.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 28, 2012)

Dark Uchiha said:


> yay i was 90% right with my prediction.. no itachi


The only bit where I was wrong was Izanami editing out Sasori I think.




Ch1p said:


> That too, but the serious problem is that . Therefore Karin's heal bite shouldn't be giving Uzumaki powers to anyone, besides the standard jutsu. Even if it has some lingering material, it is irrelevant and dissipates quickly. Grafting skin though like Juugo did though, that's different.
> 
> However, this chapter kind of makes it ambigious though. Those theories about Sasuke evolving () due to Juugo's flesh had credit while due to Karin's didn't. Kishi might have failed research, so Karin's back on the table for that theory. The Rinnegan. nuuuuuuuuh..
> 
> However, the process in this chapter is different from transfusion of blood as well. It goes through a weird machine, so who knows maybe Kishi did make his research.


Yes, it's almost like Kabuto is combining the blood and purifying it somehow. Although where he's getting the DNA from baffles me. Also, Sasuke is in the panels of the people who he did experiments on. I really hope Kabuto doesn't get eye powers out of this.


----------



## Phemt (Apr 28, 2012)

Just because there's a panel of Sasuke doesn't mean Sasuke was experented on by Kabuto.

As if Sasuke would ever let Kabuto get near him.

1st time he ventured into one of Oro's hideout he made Kabuto shit his pants with a glance.

If something was done to Sasuke it had to be by Orochimaru or Karin.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (Apr 28, 2012)

auem said:


> in full trans,i see no mention of the danzo brainwashing nonou to attack kabuto...



from what i got from the pictures is that danzou was feeding nonou altered pictures of kabuto growing up. in those pics he had a bigger nose and etc.

so when she meet kabuto she was like "who the fuck are u" :amazed


----------



## Jad (Apr 28, 2012)

Flash backs? Seems right!  Have we pretty much officially announced Kishimoto as *King of Flashbacks*?

I like how Kishimoto is sort of trying to make side characters relative in a subtle way, like the sound four and Kimimaro.


----------



## dream (Apr 28, 2012)

Jad said:


> Flash backs? Seems right! Have we pretty much officially announced Kishimoto as King of Flashbacks?



Of course not, Oda is the King of Flashbacks.


----------



## Menacing Eyes (Apr 28, 2012)

I don't really see why people are necessarily getting a bit uncomfortable with blood transfusions having DNA in the manga. Many things that shouldn't work in the real world work here. Need I remind you of the number of eye transplants the manga has shown us?

Anyways, onto the panel with Sasuke. I doubt Kabuto experimented on him. He's probably just reminiscing about the time he saw Sasuke after he assimilated Orochimaru. I don't know about the rest of you, but I see his white snake form behind Sasuke. 

Gotta admit though...seeing Kabuto snap like that was pretty interesting.


----------



## Addy (Apr 28, 2012)

i don't get why people are complaining?.

this isn't characters we barly saw getting a flashback like nagato or konan in the middle of a panel. this is  a flashback for secondary characters from part 1. and someone we don't know jack shit about. the glasses flashback was retarded for introducing new characters and none of the old except for kabuto but the last two chapters are good.



Sutol said:


> Just because there's a panel of Sasuke doesn't mean Sasuke was experented on by Kabuto.
> 
> As if Sasuke would ever let Kabuto get near him.
> 
> ...



he was given super poison immunity which requires testing


----------



## rac585 (Apr 28, 2012)

kind of dissapointing chapter after a break.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 28, 2012)

verthinkingcap

As for the DNA plothole I'm sure there has to be some sort of explanation for it. Maybe blood in their universe works differently because after all it contains spiritual and physical energy and they can join the two to form chakra and jutsu. Perhaps their bodies are merely the physical manifestation of their own soul/spirit (instead of the other way around) and by performing a blood transfusion you are transmitting the spirit of the person and mixing it with your own and thereby changing the physical projection of that spirit. This seems to make sense because Edo Tensei works by binding the departed spirit of someone to a living body, and then bam their body changes once the jutsu is performed. (referring to the demonstration of Edo Tensei to Tobi here.) So by performing a blood transfusion you are literally changing your body because your spirit changes. This of course leads to question about Sasuke absorbing Karin's chakra and Juugo's flesh. Provided that this theory is true (which it seems to be from this chapter) it means that Sasuke has absorbed part of Uzumaki and Juugo's clan blood and is well on the way to become a new RS with a little push.


----------



## vered (Apr 28, 2012)

eyeknockout said:


> kabuto needs uchiha kekkai genkai and kimimaro's kekkai genkai to make the fight more interesting



this may explain why kabuto claimed he was the closest to RS.
perhaps kimimaro clan ad the others were related to him as well.


----------



## Last Rose of Summer (Apr 28, 2012)

Ch1p said:


> That too, but the serious problem is that . Therefore Karin's heal bite shouldn't be giving Uzumaki powers to anyone, besides the standard jutsu. Even if it has some lingering material, it is irrelevant and dissipates quickly. Grafting skin though like Juugo did though, that's different.
> 
> However, this chapter kind of makes it ambigious though. Those theories about Sasuke evolving () due to Juugo's flesh had credit while due to Karin's didn't. Kishi might have failed research, so Karin's back on the table for that theory. The Rinnegan, nuuuuuuuuh..
> 
> However, the process in this chapter is different from transfusion of blood as well. It goes through a weird machine, so who knows maybe Kishi did make his research.



The text in the link hardly says blood doesn't have DNA, it says the amount of donor's DNA isn't significant interloper for blood recipient.

Don't confuse blood with erythrocytes - they don't have DNA, that's true, but leukocytes do and their amount is measurable in the recipient.

If blood didn't have DNA it would make impossible for crime lab to investigate it. If blood didn't have DNA it would be impossible even to tell if it's human or animal blood. If blood didn't have DNA animal-human transfusions wouldn't be a problem. If blood didn't have DNA it wouldn't be possible to run paternity test through blood sample:

Types of Paternity Testing:

    Postnatal (after your child?s birth) DNA testing:
* Blood collection and testing*
        Buccal swab (cheek swab) collection and testing
        Blood collection and testing
        Umbilical cord collection and testing



From your own link:

"Investigators have detected donor DNA after transfusion with a process  called polymerase chain reaction (PCR) that amplifies minuscule amounts  of genetic material for detection and identification of specific genes.  Studies using PCR to amplify male genes in female recipients of  transfusions from male donors have demonstrated that *donor DNA endures  in recipients for up to seven days.* _And a study of female trauma  patients receiving large transfusions showed *the presence of donor  leukocytes* for up to a year and a half._"

Here you have.

As for real life vs. Narutoverse: we have Shodai cells overruling people and Zetsu the Hashi clone turning into tree upon coming into contact with Naruto's chakra. The blood affecting a person in Narutoverse isn't that far-fetched.


----------



## Saizo sarutobi (Apr 28, 2012)

So much for "Itachi used Izanami to alter Kabuto's past" theory


----------



## dream (Apr 28, 2012)

Saizo sarutobi said:


> So much for "Itachi used Izanami to alter Kabuto's past" theory



It was always an unlikely theory.


----------



## Addy (Apr 28, 2012)

Saizo sarutobi said:


> So much for "Itachi used Izanami to alter Kabuto's past" theory



it made no sense. izanagi doing that would make more sense. 

izanagi is related to changing the past.

izanami is (theoretically) related to changing the future regardless of the past since it decides fate.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Apr 28, 2012)

Eh                            .


----------



## Ofkinheimer (Apr 28, 2012)

This is a fictional manga people!  Your real life DNA and blood transfusion applications do not apply.  

Let it go and save yourself some grief since Kishi can make anything happen with the stroke of a pen.


----------



## Tregis (Apr 28, 2012)

I personally don't mind the flashbacks. I find them interesting. Plus I'm not into the current fight at the moment. It's been pretty dull. Hopefully it'll pick up in pace after this flashback.


----------



## Golden Circle (Apr 28, 2012)

Ofkinheimer said:


> This is a fictional manga people!  Your real life DNA and blood transfusion applications do not apply.
> 
> Let it go and save yourself some grief since Kishi can make anything happen with the stroke of a pen.


repped for truth


----------



## Mr Horrible (Apr 28, 2012)

Seems like an obvious flashback tbh, I think most people inferred something like this was the case from the last chapter.

While I like Kabuto, this chapter is just filled with dialogue that has no new information .


----------



## Addy (Apr 28, 2012)

i like how biology works in manga and many other stories, kabuto is injected with some orochimaru's blood, therefore he has his chakra and even body attributes 

this is how all super heroes are made. radioactive sprier, hulk, that villain from green lantern movie.... ect


i will call this "super hero logic"


----------



## stockholmsyndrome (Apr 28, 2012)

It's out.

manga doesn't show his hands


----------



## hitokugutsu (Apr 28, 2012)

Klue said:


> Played for a fool.





Rainbow Dash said:


> Sasori was rather naive in his estimation of himself. I'm not surprised.



Lies 

Sasori puts all his spies under Sennō Sōsa no Jutsu. So even if Kabuto went there under Orochimaru's orders, if Sasori got his hands on him he put him under this jutsu

It was Orochimaru who removed this jutsu (as stated on Tenchi bridge) thus making him loyal to Oro again and essentially a double agent

So without Orochimaru's intervention Kabuto would still be Sasori's bitch


Also early part II when Sasori and Deidara invaded Sunagakure they were talking about Kabuto how he leaked information. Sasori at this point was well aware of his betrayal. 

manga doesn't show his hands

The translation is a bit of, but you'll get the gist. They're talking about Kabuto and how he is a traitor


So if Sasori himself actually did make it to Tenchi bridge he would have murdered Kabuto

Sasori does not take chances. He is a BOSS. Period


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 28, 2012)

*Poor Katsuyu Jr.*

Orochimaru, you heartless bastard

[sp=Over-sized Image][/sp]


----------



## Mateush (Apr 28, 2012)

It was a good chapter. My favorite is the last panel: laugh


----------



## Jad (Apr 28, 2012)

Never liked that little noisy slug, telling everyone to stay back so Naruto could fight Pain by himself. She ain't the boss, stick'em all in a test tube I say.


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Apr 28, 2012)

she looks so sad =/


----------



## Synn (Apr 28, 2012)

Doesn't really look like Katsuyu to me. xD


----------



## Hero of Shadows (Apr 28, 2012)

You just know that Mondays and Tuesdays in Otokagure were escargot days and Thursday and Friday were cuisses de grenouille, i.e frog legs, days. 

 Oro has class bitches.


----------



## Melodie (Apr 28, 2012)

'Dat eyes


----------



## Recal (Apr 28, 2012)

Slug smoothie.  He's sticking them all in Dat Blender.  That's how Oro raised the funds to form the Sound: his secret smoothie empire.


----------



## Kiss (Apr 28, 2012)

Aw, poor thing.


----------



## Kujiro Anodite (Apr 28, 2012)

It's just one of it's division.. no big deal..  I doubt Katsuyu even noticed that it has a division of itself missing, or maybe Tsunade purposely gave a division of Katsuyu to spy to Oro and steal all his medical files and use it to her advantage!!


----------



## Chuck (Apr 28, 2012)

poor Katsuyu indeed, lets just hope there's no salt in that solution she's in


----------



## ch1p (Apr 28, 2012)

Last Rose of Summer said:


> The text in the link hardly says blood doesn't have DNA, it says the amount of donor's DNA isn't significant interloper for blood recipient.
> 
> Don't confuse blood with erythrocytes - they don't have DNA, that's true, but leukocytes do and their amount is measurable in the recipient.
> 
> ...



Yes, I understand all of that, but as the link says it's insignificant. It's not enough to change people's composition (like a bone marrow transplant or an organ donation) and it dissipates after awhile. It's not a permanent change like grafting. Therefore, blood transforming Kabuto into someone new and more powerful doesn't make sense. That's what I meant. You seem to understand medic stuf, so am I wrong in that conclusion that blood shouldn't matter?

Thread Tags: did not do research.


----------



## Jizznificent (Apr 28, 2012)

well this chapter came out of nowhere. i just came here for predictions and laughs but instead i get a new chapter.


----------



## Summers (Apr 28, 2012)

There goes my 2nd fav character. 

Oro... you bastard~_Tobi_


----------



## Chuck (Apr 28, 2012)

i predict a blender/meat grinder


----------



## Drums (Apr 28, 2012)

That's how Oro likes his oroshake.


----------



## Chuck (Apr 28, 2012)

what else of Tsunade's did Oro take from her?


----------



## Majin Lu (Apr 28, 2012)

Nice chapter.

I wonder if next chapter we will see Izanami (volume's cliffhanger) or if Kishi will change the battelfield again...


----------



## ovanz (Apr 28, 2012)

Wow i never notice the small details in the background lol



The Flying Chuck said:


> what else of Tsunade's did Oro take from her?



Orochimaru bested dan the fodder phantom.


----------



## Slayer (Apr 28, 2012)

Addy said:


> i like how biology works in manga and many other stories, kabuto is injected with some orochimaru's blood, therefore he has his chakra and even body attributes
> 
> this is how all super heroes are made. radioactive sprier, hulk, that villain from green lantern movie.... ect
> 
> ...



I wonder, does spit give let you have that person's DNA in this manga? Or biting someone?


----------



## bloodyhawk (Apr 28, 2012)

The Flying Chuck said:


> what else of Tsunade's did Oro take from her?



her virginity......:ho


----------



## Mariko (Apr 28, 2012)

Oro's juice maker!!!

Good chapter finally....


----------



## Penance (Apr 29, 2012)

I liked the use of over-time conditioning in this chapter...


----------



## momma bravo (Apr 30, 2012)

bottom left panel

sorry if this was already brought up, but am i the only one who thought orochimaru was going to pull out some of 

thankfully he didn't, because that would've been hella whack.


----------



## ThatsWhatIsLove (May 2, 2012)

*Jesus Christ...*

I really couldn't care less about Kabuto at this point. These past few chapters have been the worst in the history of this manga.


----------

